# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Sửa lỗi Zenfone 5 không có âm thanh khi gọi sau khi update bản 2.22.40.53

## bomhao

sự cố này xuất hiện trên zenfone 5 sau khi cập nhập phiên bản hệ thống 2.22.40.53. đội ngũ kỹ thuật của asus đang tích cực làm việc để sửa chữa, tạm thời bạn có thể làm theo các bước dưới đây để khắc phục tạm thời vấn đề này.

b1: bật tính năng "dial pad touch tones" (vào setting -> sound -> bấm check vào ô "dial pad touch tones" trong mục system).


_check vào mục "dial pad touch tones" (khung bôi đỏ)_​b2: sau khi nhận cuộc gọi đến bấm nút "hold" (nút góc trên cùng bên phải)


_nhấn 2 lần nút "hold" để nói chuyện điện thoại_​b3: bấm lại nút "hold" một lần nữa, từ giờ bạn có thể nói chuyện điện thoại một cách bình thường được rồi.

*nguồn: asus-zenfone*​

----------


## kimchingon

*trả lời: sửa lỗi zenfone 5 không có âm thanh khi gọi sau khi update bản 2.22.40.53*

oh year, biết cách sửa cái này rồi cám ơn thớt nhiều nhé

----------


## hoanganh1

*trả lời: sửa lỗi zenfone 5 không có âm thanh khi gọi sau khi update bản 2.22.40.53*

thanks vì bài viết...........................

----------

